# Commonly Used Abbreviations and Terms



## PRR 60 (Jan 31, 2016)

This topic has been opened to provide a glossary of various abbreviations and terms that are used by AU members. Like many other subjects, Amtrak and rail travel can have a language unto itself that, for the uninitiated, might be baffling and a bit intimidating. The posts that follow define abbreviations and terms within general categories. The final post re-lists those and some miscellaneous abbreviations and terms in one place.

Thanks to the AU Staff and members who did the heavy work putting this list together.

This topic is locked to keep things orderly. If anyone sees anything wrong or maybe just not quite correct, or have some other items that you would like included, send any staff member a PM. 

Abbreviations for Amtrak Train Names
Amtrak Staff Abbreviations
Amtrak Guest Rewards Abbreviations
Amtrak Equipment – Principle Locomotive Types and Cab Cars
Passenger Service Classes
Food and Beverage Services
Railroad and Transit Abbreviations and Names
Amtrak and Railroad Terms A to M
Amtrak and Railroad Terms N to Z


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Abbreviations for Amtrak Train Names*

These are abbreviations and nicknames for Amtrak trains that are commonly used by posters at AU.

*AE* – Acela Express: high-speed train service operating between Boston and Washington DC.

*AT* – Auto Train: Passenger train and auto transport service operating between the Washington DC and Orlando FL areas.

*CC* – Capitol Corridor: California service operating between the Sacramento area and San Jose.

*CL* – Capitol Limited: Operates between Washington DC and Chicago

*CONO* – City of New Orleans: Operates between Chicago and New Orleans

*CS* – Coast Starlight: Operates between Seattle and Los Angeles

*CZ* – California Zephyr: Operates between Chicago and the San Francisco Bay Area

*EB* – Empire Builder: Operates between Chicago and Portland OR and Seattle

*LSL* – Lake Shore Limited: Operates between New York, Boston and Chicago

*NER* – Northeast Regional: Operates between Boston and Virginia

*Pennsy* – Pennsylvanian: Operates between New York, Philadelphia and Pittsburgh

*PS* or *PSL* – Pacific Surfliner: California service operating between San Diego, Los Angeles and San Luis Obispo

*SL* – Sunset Limited: Operates between New Orleans and Los Angeles

*SM* – Silver Meteor: Operates between New York and Miami via Charleston SC

*SS* – Silver Star: Operates between New York and Miami via Raleigh and Tampa

*SWC* – Southwest Chief: Operates between Chicago and Los Angeles via Albuquerque

*TE* – Texas Eagle: Operates between Chicago and San Antonio (with three times a week service to and from Los Angeles


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Amtrak Staff Abbreviations*

These are abbreviations and nicknames commonly used at AU to identify Amtrak staff positions. These are not necessarily the official position designations used internally at Amtrak.

*AC* – Assistant Conductor

*CA* – Car Attendant or Coach Attendant (officially TA-C, Train Attendant-Coach): Staff member assigned to one or more coach cars to provide for passenger needs.

*CSR *– Customer Service Representative: phone reservation agent

*LSA* – Lead Service Attendant (food service cars): food and beverage staff member authorized to handle money, stock. Trains equipped with a diner will have two LSAs, one for the diner and one for the café/lounge.

*OBS *– On-Board Staff: The Amtrak personnel who provide food, beverage and attendant services on the train.

*Red Cap *– Luggage assistance person available at larger stations. Service is complimentary, but tips are customary.

*SA* – Service Attendant: dining car staff member who provides food and beverage service at the direction of the Lead Service Attendant.

*SCA* – Sleeping Car Attendant (officially TA-S, Train Attendant-Sleeper): Staff member assigned to one or more sleeping cars to provide for passenger needs including conversion of rooms from day to nighttime configuration.

*T&E* – Train and Engine Service staff (conductors, assistant conductors and locomotive engineers): Staff employees responsible for train operation and ticket collection or scanning.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Amtrak Guest Rewards Abbreviations*

*AGR* – Amtrak Guest Rewards: Amtrak’s loyalty program which provides free travel and other benefits

*Point* – Earned through Amtrak travel and partner activities and redeemable for free travel and other benefits.

*S* – Select: The first level of AGR elite status. 5,000 TQP required within one calendar year.

*S+* – Select Plus: The mid-level of AGR elite status: 10,000 TQP required within one calendar year

*SE* – Select Executive: The highest level of elite status: 20,000 TQP required within one calendar year.

*TQP* – Tier Qualifying Point: AGR points that are counted to achieving status levels: typically earned from Amtrak travel activity and meeting AGR credit card use thresholds. Reset to zero at the start of each calendar year.


----------



## PRR 60 (Feb 1, 2016)

*Amtrak Equipment – Principal Locomotive Types and Cab Cars

ACS-64* (Amtrak Cities Sprinter) – Electric locomotive used for trains in the Northeast and Keystone corridors, numbered 600-670; introduced in 2014, final delivery in 2016. Other units to be provided to SEPTA.

*AEM7* – Electric locomotive used for trains in the Northeast and Keystone corridors, numbered 900-953; introduced in 1978. Other units provided to MARC and SEPTA. In the process of being retired. Common nicknames: “toaster” and “meatball.”

*ALC-42* (Amtrak Long distance Charger) - 4200 HP fiesel electric locomotive capable of speeds upto 125mph, produced by Siemens primarily for use in the Amtrak long distance network.

*ALC-42E* (Amtrak Long distance Charger Electric) - 4200 HP dual mode catenary electric and diesel-electric locomotives capable of 125mph for use in the Inter City Trainsets (*ICT*).

*Cab Car* – A passenger car with a train operation cab at one end to permit control of the train when the locomotive is at the rear of the train in “push” mode.

*Cabbage* – (a combination of cab car and baggage car): A decommissioned diesel locomotive with the engine and other internals removed which functions as a cab car and baggage car for trains in push mode.

*Charger* – High-speed (125mph) diesel locomotive being ordered by several states for Amtrak-operated trains, and also being supplied to MARC and Brightline (Florida). Delivery has not started.

*F59* (FF59PHI) - Diesel locomotives in service on California and Cascades routes in the Pacific Northwest: introduced in 1998 and numbered 450-470.

*HHP* (HHP8) – Electric locomotive once used for service in Northeast and Keystone Corridors; now retired

*ICT *- Inter City Trainsets - Siemens built semi permanently coupled train sets that are going to replace the entire Amfleet I fleet in the 2024 - 2030 timeframe.

*P32* (Dash 8) – Diesel locomotive in service nationwide: introduced in 1991 and numbered 500-519.

*P32DM* (P32AC-DM) – Dual-mode locomotive part of the Genesis family that has both conventional diesel and direct electric operation capability: used for trains between New York and Albany to permit operation in and out of Penn Station New York without exhaust fumes. Units are numbered 700-718

*P40* – Diesel locomotive part of the Genesis family, used nationwide: introduced 1993; numbered 800-843; some remain in Amtrak service and others have been retired or sold to other operators

*P42* – Diesel locomotive part of the Genesis family, used nationwide: introduced in 1996 and numbered 1-207

*SC-42* - Siemens *Charger *of 4200 HP ordered by VIA Rail as part of their articulated train set order

*SC-44* - Siemens *Charger *of 4400HP ordered jointly by Illinois DOT and Caltrans, and several state commuter agencies.
*
SCB-40* - Siemens *Charger Brightline *of 4000 HP, ordered by *Brightline *as part of their articulated train sets

*Viewliner* – A family of single-level passenger cars with prototypes initially introduced by Amtrak in 1988. The cars have a distinctive angular shape and are slightly taller than conventional single-level cars.

*Viewliner I* – The initial production run of Viewliner-family cars introduced in 1995. All Viewliner I cars are sleepers.

*Viewliner II* – the second production run of Viewliner-family cars introduced in 2015. When complete, this group of cars will include baggage cars, diners, sleepers, and a baggage dormitory cars (a baggage car also including rooms for the crew).

*Viewliner Prototype Cars* – Three Viewliner cars introduced in 1988. After rebuilds, two are presently in service: one as a diner and one as a non-revenue inspection car.

*VL *- Viewliner - see above


----------



## PRR 60 (Feb 2, 2016)

*Passenger Service Classes

Coach* – Seat accommodation with no amenities. Food and beverage may be available for purchase depending on the train.

*Acela Business Class* – Seat accommodation with no amenities. Food and beverage available for purchase.

*Non-Acela Business Class* – Seat accommodation in cars of varying configuration, typically with additional legroom. Food and beverage service varies by train with non-alcoholic beverages typically complementary.

*Acela First Class* – Seat accommodation with single, pair, and at-table seating, including attendant service. Tray meals and beverages (including alcoholic) are complimentary.

*Sleeper* – Private room accommodation with attendant service, daytime seating, and nighttime conventional beds. Some rooms include toilet, sinks and/or showers. Dining Car service is complementary (see *Dining Car*)


----------



## PRR 60 (Feb 2, 2016)

*Food and Beverage Services

Café Car / Cascades Bistro / Superliner Sightseer Lounge* – Convenience store style food and beverage service with hot and cold sandwiches, snacks and beverages. Selections are ordered at a counter and seating is first-come, first served. Offerings vary by route ranging from the standardized Amtrak café menu to state-sponsored menus with regional offerings.

*Cross Country Café* – Full-service, ordered off menu dining with at-table service. On-board preparation is limited to warming and finishing. Service is available at standard meal times. Sleeper passengers are provided complimentary meals and non-alcoholic beverages.

*Diner Lounge* – Full-service, ordered off menu dining with at-table service in one section and café service in another section. On-board preparation is limited to warming and finishing. Full meal service is available at standard times. Sleeper passengers are provided complimentary meals and non-alcoholic beverages.

*Dining Car* - Flex Meals. pre-plated meals heated and delivered to Sleeper accommodation or picked up at a counter for consumption in the Dining Car. Service is available at standard meal times. Sleeper passengers are provided complimentary meals, one complementary alcoholic beverage and non-alcoholic beverages. Not available to Coach passengers. On some trains available for purchase by Business Class passengers.

*Dining Car* – Traditional full-service, ordered off menu dining with at-table service. On-board preparation varies from cook-from-scratch to warming and finishing. Service is available at standard meal times. Sleeper passengers are provided complimentary meals and non-alcoholic beverages.

*Pacific Parlour Car* (Coast Starlight only) – Full-service, at table, ordered off menu meals and beverages and snack and beverage service. Meals prepared in dining car. PPC menu varies from the dining car menu. Full meal service is available at standard times. Sleeper passengers are provided complimentary meals and non-alcoholic beverages. This service has been discontinued.

*Piedmont (North Carolina) Lounge Car* – Food and beverages available from vending machines.


----------



## PRR 60 (Feb 2, 2016)

*Railroad and Transit Abbreviations and Names

Select Railroads

BNSF* – BNSF Railway

*CN* – Canadian National Railway

*CP* – Canadian Pacific Railway

*CR* – Conrail (shared operation of CSX and NS)

*CSX* – CSX Transportation

*FECR* – Florida East Coast Railway

*KCS* – Kansas City Southern

*NS* – Norfolk Souther Railway

*PA* – Pan Am Railways (formerly Guilford Rail System)

*UP* – Union Pacific Railroad

*Inter-City Passenger Railroads

AAF* – Brightline (formerly All-Aboard Florida): Miami, Fort Lauderdale, West Palm Beach, Orlando (future)

*ARR* – Alaska Railroad

*BE *- Brightline East (Brightline in Florida)

*BW *- Brightline West (Brightline in California/Nevada)

*CAHSR* – California High-Speed Rail: San Francisco to Los Angeles (future)

*TC* – Texas Central Railway: Houston to Dallas (future)

*VIA* – Via Rail (Canada)

*USA Commuter Railroads (Principal) 

A-Train* – Dallas area

*Caltrain* – San Francisco, San Jose area

*CFRC *- Central Florida Rail Corridor (also known as *SunRail *in Central Florida around Orlando)

*Coaster* – San Diego area

*Denver RTD* – Denver Area

*FrontRunner* – UTA, Salt Lake City area

*LIRR* – Long Island Railroad (New York area)

*MARC* – Maryland Area Regional Commuter (Baltimore, Washington)

*MBTA* – MBTA Commuter Train (Boston Area)

*Metra* – Chicago area

*MetroLink* – Los Angles area

*MNRR* – Metro North Railroad (New York area)

*NJT* – NJ Transit (New Jersey, New York, Philadelphia)

*Northstar* – Minneapolis area

*RailRunner* – Albuquerque, Santa Fe area

*SEPTA* – Southeastern Pennsylvania Transportation Authority

*SFRTA *- South Florida Regional Transportation Authority (also known as *Tri Rail*)

*Sounder* – Sound Transit Commuter Rail: Seattle area

*SunRail* – Orlando area

*Tri Rail *– Miami, Fort Lauderdale, West Palm Beach areas

*TRE* – Trinity Railway Express: Dallas, Fort Worth area

*VRE* – Virginia Railway Express: Northern Virginia, Washington DC area


----------



## jis (Mar 20, 2022)

*Amtrak and Railroad Terms and Abbreviations – N to Z*

Following is a listing of the various terms and abbreviations commonly used at Amtrak Unlimited. These are not necessarily the official terms used in the industry.

*NEC* – Northeast Corridor: the rail infrastructure between Boston and Washington DC
*NEPA *- National Environmental Policy Act
*NER* – Train Name: Northeast Regional: Operates between Boston and Virginia
*NJT* – NJ Transit: Commuter rail service: New Jersey, New York, Philadelphia area
*Non-Acela Business Class* – Seat accommodation in cars of varying configuration, typically with additional legroom. Food and beverage service varies by train with non-alcoholic beverages typically complementary.
*Northstar* – Commuter rail service: Minneapolis area
*NS* – Norfolk Southern Railway
*NTSB *- National Transportation Safety Board: Investigates the cause of accidents
*OBS *– Amtrak staff: On-Board Staff: The Amtrak personnel who provide food, beverage and attendant services on the train.
*P32* (Dash 8) – Diesel locomotive in service nationwide: introduced in 1991 and numbered 500-519.
*P32DM* (P32AC-DM) – Dual-mode locomotive part of the Genesis family that has both conventional diesel and direct electric operation capability: used for trains between New York and Albany to permit operation in and out of Penn Station New York without exhaust fumes. Units are numbered 700-718
*P40* – Diesel locomotive part of the Genesis family, used nationwide: introduced 1993; numbered 800-843; some remain in Amtrak service and others have been retired or sold to other operators
*P42* – Diesel locomotive part of the Genesis family, used nationwide: introduced in 1996 and numbered 1-207
*PA* – Pan Am Railways (formerly Guilford Rail System)
*Pacific Parlour Car* (Coast Starlight only) – Full-service, at table, ordered off menu meals and beverages and snack and beverage service. Meals prepared in dining car. PPC menu varies from the dining car menu. Full meal service is available at standard times. Sleeper passengers are provided complimentary meals and non-alcoholic beverages.
*Pennsy* – Train Name: Pennsylvanian: Operates between New York, Philadelphia and Pittsburgh
*Piedmont (North Carolina) Lounge Car* – Food and beverages available from vending machines.
*Point* – Amtrak Guest Rewards: Earned through Amtrak travel and partner activities and redeemable for free travel and other benefits.
*PPC* – Pacific Parlour Car: A hi-level lounge car with panoramic windows in use as a sleeper passenger lounge and food service car on the Coast Starlight. This service has been discontinued)
*PRIIA *- Passenger Rail Investment and Improvement Act (2008)
*PS* – Train Name: Pacific Surfliner: California service operating between San Diego, Los Angeles and San Luis Obispo
*PSL* – Train Name: Pacific Surfliner: California service operating between San Diego, Los Angeles and San Luis Obispo
*PSR *- Permanent Speed Restriction
*PTC *- Positive Train Control: FRA specified set of train control features that are mandatory in the US for operating commercial passenger trains and freight trains with Hazmat
*RailRunner* – Commuter rail service: Albuquerque, Santa Fe area
*Red Cap *– Amtrak staff: Luggage assistance person available at larger stations. Service is complimentary, but tips are customary.
*RM* – Amtrak sleeper accommodation: Roomette: Two bed room, some with sink and toilet (previously called Economy Bedroom)
*ROD *- Record of Decision regarding the findings of an Environmental Impact Statement (EIS)
*RPA *- Rail Passenger Association: previously NARP, the National Rail Passenger Association
*S* – Amtrak Guest Rewards: Select: The first level of AGR elite status. 5,000 TQP required within one calendar year.
*S+* – Amtrak Guest Rewards: Select Plus: The mid-level of AGR elite status: 10,000 TQP required within one calendar year
*SA* – Amtrak staff: Service Attendant: dining car staff member who provides food and beverage service at the direction of the Lead Service Attendant.
*San Joaquin* - Regional Rail Service in the Central Valley of California
*SC-42* - Siemens *Charger *of 4200 HP ordered by VIA Rail as part of their articulated train set order
*SC-44* - Siemens *Charger *of 4400HP ordered jointly by Illinois DOT and Caltrans, and several state commuter agencies.
*SCA* – Amtrak staff: Sleeping Car Attendant (officially TA-S, Train Attendant-Sleeper): Staff member assigned to one or more sleeping cars to provide for passenger needs including conversion of rooms from day to nighttime configuration.
*SCB-40* - Siemens *Charger Brightline *of 4000 HP, ordered by *Brightline *as part of their articulated train sets
*SE* – Amtrak Guest Rewards: Select Executive: The highest level of elite status: 20,000 TQP required within one calendar year.
*SEPTA* – Commuter rail service: Philadelphia area
*Single-level Cars* – Cars with all passenger and crew access on a single level: doors permit boarding at both high-level platforms (level) and low-level platforms (using steps). The car dimensions permit operation nationwide, including on the NEC.
*SL* – Train Name: Sunset Limited: Operates between New Orleans and Los Angeles
*Sleeper* – Private room accommodation with attendant service, daytime seating, and nighttime conventional beds. Some rooms include toilet, sinks and/or showers. Dining Car service is complementary (see *Dining Car*)
*SM* – Train Name: Silver Meteor: Operates between New York and Miami via Charleston SC
*Sounder* – Commuter rail service: Seattle area
*SS* – Train Name: Silver Star: Operates between New York and Miami via Raleigh and Tampa
*SSL* – Sightseer Lounge: Car with upper-level lounge seating and panoramic windows and a lower lever café food service counter and seating.
*SunRail* – Commuter rail service: Orlando area
*Superliner* – Bi-level passenger car family introduced by Amtrak in 1979 and. Superliners are used on western long distance trains, the Capitol Limited, and the Auto Train. The height of the cars and the requirement for low level boarding excludes use on the Northeast Corridor.
*Superliner I *– The initial generation of Superliner cars is known as the Superliner I. Delivery was completed in 1981.
*Superliner II *– Second order of the Superliner family, delivered between 1993 and 1995.
*Surfliner *- Regional Rail service around Los Angeles
*SWC* – Train Name: Southwest Chief: Operates between Chicago and Los Angeles via Albuquerque
*T&E* – Amtrak staff: Train and Engine Service staff (conductors, assistant conductors and locomotive engineers): Staff employees responsible for train operation and ticket collection or scanning.
*Talgo* – Distinctive, low-profile, diesel-powered trainsets consisting of multiple passenger cars, one power car, and one cab car. The trainset was introduced into revenue service by Amtrak in 1994. Two additional Talgo trainsets were introduced in 2013. The trainsets feature an articulated design with two cars sharing a truck (wheel assembly). Passive tilt permits higher speed on curves. The Talgo trainsets are used for the Cascades service in the Pacific Northwest. Passenger accommodations include standard coach seating, Business Class seating and food service.
*TC* – Texas Central Railway: Future Houston to Dallas high speed passenger rail.
*TE* – Train Name: Texas Eagle: Operates between Chicago and San Antonio (with three times a week service to and from Los Angeles
*Thruway Bus *– Amtrak service: Regularly-scheduled bus service available
*TQP* – Amtrak Guest Rewards: Tier Qualifying Point: AGR points that are counted to achieving status levels: typically earned from Amtrak travel activity and meeting AGR credit card use thresholds. Reset to zero at the start of each calendar year.
*Trainsets* – Semi-permanently attached locomotives and cars used integrally as a train unit.
*Transdorm* (Transition Dormitory Car)– Sleeping car with rooms for both crew and passenger sleeping and with internal stairs and door arrangement to permit car-to-car passage to and from a bi-level car at one end, and a single-level car at the other end. Typically used to provide crew access to single-level baggage cars.
*TRE* – Trinity Railway Express: Commuter rail service: Dallas, Fort Worth area
*Tri Rail *– Commuter rail service: Miami, Fort Lauderdale, West Palm Beach area
*TSR *- Temporary Speed Restriction
*UP* – Union Pacific Railroad
*VIA* – Via Rail (Canada): Canada’s intercity passenger rail service.
*Viewliner* – A family of single-level passenger cars with prototypes initially introduced by Amtrak in 1988. The cars have a distinctive angular shape and are slightly taller than conventional single-level cars.
*Viewliner I* – The initial production run of Viewliner-family cars introduced in 1995. All Viewliner I cars are sleepers.
*Viewliner II* – the second production run of Viewliner-family cars introduced in 2015. When complete, this group of cars will include baggage cars, diners, sleepers, and a baggage dormitory cars (a baggage car also including rooms for the crew).
*Viewliner Prototype Cars* – Three Viewliner cars introduced in 1988. After rebuilds, two are presently in service: one as a diner and one as a non-revenue inspection car.
*VL *- *Viewliner *- see above
*VRE* – Virginia Railway Express: Commuter rail service: Northern Virginia, Washington DC area
*VTA *- Valley Transit Authority, LRT and Bus service in Silicon Valley
*WUS* - Washington (DC) Union Station (Amtrak code WAS)


----------



## jis (Mar 20, 2022)

*Amtrak and Railroad Terms and Abbreviations – A to M*

Following is a listing of the various terms and abbreviations commonly used at Amtrak Unlimited. These are not necessarily the official terms used in the industry.

These are abbreviations and nicknames for Amtrak trains that are commonly used by posters at AU.

*A-Train* – Dallas area Commuter train
*AAF* – Brightline (formerly All-Aboard Florida): Miami, Fort Lauderdale, West Palm Beach, Orlando (future)
*AAR *- American Association of Railroads
*ADA *- Americans with Disabilities Act
*APTA *- American Passenger Transport Association
*ARR* – Alaska Railroad
*AE* – Acela Express: higher-speed train service operating between Boston and Washington DC.
*AC* – Assistant Conductor
*Acela Business Class* – Seat accommodation with no amenities. Food and beverage available for purchase.
*Acela First Class* – Seat accommodation with single, pair, and at-table seating, including attendant service. Tray meals and beverages (including alcoholic) are complimentary.
*ACS-64* (Amtrak Cities Sprinter) – Electric locomotive used for trains in the Northeast and Keystone corridors, numbered 600-670; introduced in 2014, final delivery in 2016. Other units delivered to SEPTA.
*ACSES *- Advanced Civil Speed Enforcement System: *PTC *system used in the Northeast US passenger rail network
*ALC-42* (Amtrak Long distance Charger) - 4200 HP fiesel electric locomotive capable of speeds upto 125mph, produced by Siemens primarily for use in the Amtrak long distance network.
*ALC-42E* (Amtrak Long distance Charger Electric) - 4200 HP dual mode catenary electric and diesel-electric locomotives capable of 125mph for use in the Inter City Trainsets (*ICT*).
*AE* – Acela Express: high-speed train service operating between Boston and Washington DC.
*AEM7* – Electric locomotive used for trains in the Northeast and Keystone corridors, numbered 900-953; introduced in 1978. Other units provided to MARC and SEPTA. In the process of being retired. Common nicknames: “toaster” and “meatball.”
*AT* – Auto Train: Passenger train and auto transport service operating between the Washington DC and Orlando FL areas.
*BE *- Brightline East (Brightline in Florida)
*BNSF* – BNSF Railway (Burlington Northern Santa Fe)
*BW *- Brightline West (Brightline in California/Nevada)
*CA *– Car Attendant or Coach Attendant (officially TA-C, Train Attendant-Coach): Staff member assigned to one or more coach cars to provide for passenger needs.
*Cab Car* – A passenger car with a train operation cab at one end to permit control of the train when the locomotive is at the rear of the train in “push” mode.
*Cabbage* – (a combination of cab car and baggage car): A decommissioned diesel locomotive with the engine and other internals removed which functions as a cab car and baggage car for trains in push mode.
*Café Car / Cascades Bistro / Superliner Sightseer Lounge* – Convenience store style food and beverage service with hot and cold sandwiches, snacks and beverages. Selections are ordered at a counter and seating is first-come, first served. Offerings vary by route ranging from the standardized Amtrak café menu to state-sponsored menus with regional offerings.
*CAHSR* – California High-Speed Rail: San Francisco to Los Angeles (future)
*Caltrain* – San Francisco, San Jose area Commuter rail service
*CC* – Capitol Corridor: California service operating between the Sacramento area and San Jose.
*CFRC *- Central Florida Rail Corridor (also known as *SunRail *in Central Florida around Orlando)
*Charger* – High-speed (125mph) diesel-electric locomotive ordered by several states for Amtrak-operated trains, and also being supplied to MARC, Brightline (Florida), Amtrak and VIA Rail.
*CL* – Capitol Limited: Operates between Washington DC and Chicago
*CN* – Canadian National Railway
*Coach* – Reclining seat accommodation with no amenities. Food and beverage may be available for purchase depending on the train.
*Coaster* – San Diego area Commuter service
*CONO* – City of New Orleans: Operates between Chicago and New Orleans
*CP* – Canadian Pacific Railway
*CR* – Conrail (shared operation of CSX and NS)
*Cross Country Café* – Full-service, ordered off menu dining with at-table service. On-board preparation is limited to warming and finishing. Service is available at standard meal times. Sleeper passengers are provided complimentary meals and non-alcoholic beverages.
*CS* – Coast Starlight: Operates between Seattle and Los Angeles
*CSR *– Customer Service Representative: phone reservation agent
*CSX* – CSX Transportation (name possibly derived from Chessie System)
*CTA *- Chicago Transit Authority, subway system around Chicago
*CZ* – California Zephyr: Operates between Chicago and the San Francisco Bay Area
*Denver RTD* – Denver Area Light Rail and Commuter system
*Diner Lounge* – Full-service, ordered off menu dining with at-table service in one section and café service in another section. On-board preparation is limited to warming and finishing. Full meal service is available at standard times. Sleeper passengers are provided complimentary meals and non-alcoholic beverages.
*Dining Car* - Flex Meals. pre-plated meals heated and delivered to Sleeper accommodation or picked up at a counter for consumption in the Dining Car. Service is available at standard meal times. Sleeper passengers are provided complimentary meals, one complementary alcoholic beverage and non-alcoholic beverages. Not available to Coach passengers. On some trains available for purchase by Business Class passengers.
*Dining Car* – Traditional full-service meals, ordered off menu dining with at-table service. On-board preparation varies from cook-from-scratch to warming and finishing. Service is available at standard meal times. Sleeper passengers are provided complimentary meals and non-alcoholic beverages.
*DMU *- Diesel Multiple Unit
*DEMU *- Diesel Electric Multiple Unit: usually means a diesel multiple unit which has electric transmission and is powered by electric motors rather than through a mechanical or hydraulic gearbox.
*EB* – Empire Builder: Operates between Chicago and Portland OR and Seattle
*EDMU *- Electro Diesel Multiple Unit: usually means a dual mode multiple unit which can run either on diesel power or on externally delivered electric power through catenary or third rail, or even battery.
*EIS *- Environmental Impact Statement
*EMU *- Electric Multiple Unit
*F59* (FF59PHI) - Diesel locomotives in service on California and Cascades routes in the Pacific Northwest: introduced in 1998 and numbered 450-470.
*FECR* – Florida East Coast Railway
*FFGA *- Full Funding Grant Agreement
*FRA *- Federal Railroad Administration: The Federal Agency under Department of Transportation that handles Amtrak
*FrontRunner* – UTA, Salt Lake City area Commter rail service
*FTA *- Federal Transit Agency: Federal Transit Agency which handles funding of transit agencies and some funding for Amtrak too.
*GDC *- Gateway Development Corporation
*HHP* (HHP8) – Electric locomotive once used for service in Northeast and Keystone Corridors; now retired
*HEP *- Head End Power, hotel power for the train delivered from the locomotive
*HF *- Heartland Flier runs between Fort Worth and Oklahoma City
*I-ETMS* - Interoperable Electronic Train Management System: *PTC *system used across the US
*ICT *(Inter City Trainset) - Siemens built semi permanently coupled train sets that are going to replace the entire Amfleet I fleet in the 2024 - 2030 timeframe.
*KCS* – Kansas City Southern Railroad
*LAUPT *- Los Angeles Union Passenger Terminal. Obsolete name for *LAUS
LAUS *- Los Angeles Union Station, Amtrak code LAX.
*LIRR* – Long Island Railroad (New York area)
*LSA* – Lead Service Attendant (food service cars): food and beverage staff member authorized to handle money, stock. Trains equipped with a diner will have two LSAs, one for the diner and one for the café/lounge.
*LSL* – Lake Shore Limited: Operates between New York, Boston and Chicago
*MARC* – Maryland Area Regional Commuter (Baltimore, Washington)
*MAS *- Maximum Allowed Speed
*MBTA* – Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority Commuter Train, Subway, Bus and Light Rail (Boston Area)
*Metra* – (Metropolitan Rail Corporation) Chicago area Commuter service
*MetroLink* – Los Angles area Commuter rail service
*MLV *- Multi Level Vehicle
*MNRR* – Metro North Railroad (New York area) Commuter rail service
*MPS *- Maximum Permitted Speed


----------

